

Show HN: Monitor your PHP application performance - beberlei
https://qafoolabs.com/

======
beberlei
Hey one of the developers here. This project started as a side project six
month ago, however several of our customers quickly demanded we make it a
product. We are excited to release it to open beta today.

Our main focus with this product is generating deep insights into PHP
applications. Much of our experience with different frameworks, shops systems
and libraries is automated here to help developers fix performance problems
quickly.

I would appreciate all kinds of feedback and will answer all your questions.

------
jemka
Looks interesting. You might want to consider fixing this...

"Safe time optimizing bottlenecks" should be "Save"

~~~
beberlei
thanks fixed!

------
nesQuick
This looks awesome!

